# what to do with unwanted fish?



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

A little while ago a plague swept through my 30g, killing almost all.

Afterward the empty tank was just to depressing, I bought 7 platies and added them - they thrived and cheered me up.

But now they're a headache. I ended up tending toward slower and bottom-orienting fish as I restocked the tank, but the platies are voracious bordering on aggressive, In my attempts to keep everyone fed amidst these speedy little pigs, I'm putting too much food in the tank and the platies just poop endlessly, and the water quality suffers, I had also hoped that their fry might serve as a nutritional supplement to some more carnivorous fish, but it's the same problem - they eat their own babies so quickly I hardly ever see them - just fluctuating levels of pregnancy. So far I've only seen two fry, and only one survived. they were just bringing down the whole vibe of the tank, so finally I decided I wanted them out, and removed them to the quarantine tank.

Then the quarantine tank filter broke.

I want them out of my apartment. But I feel responsible for them and don't want them to get hurt. What should I do??

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## KarlS (Feb 19, 2008)

Put them on Craigslist, someone will take them for free...


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Patience, my feloow hobbyist! Everyonegoes through difficult and depressing phase one time or another.
Do more research and study on your own. Understand the biological activities in the tank and it will be fun to raise and even breed them. Maybe starting off with somewhat easier fish. 30 G tank can hold decent amount of livestock. 
Let me know if i can be of any assistance. I'll be more than happy to guide you if you have the patience, LMK


----------



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

cerianthus said:


> Patience, my feloow hobbyist! Everyonegoes through difficult and depressing phase one time or another.
> Do more research and study on your own. Understand the biological activities in the tank and it will be fun to raise and even breed them. Maybe starting off with somewhat easier fish. 30 G tank can hold decent amount of livestock.
> Let me know if i can be of any assistance. I'll be more than happy to guide you if you have the patience, LMK


agree with him.. patience is your best buddy! :-D


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could post in our own Classifieds section. You should also be able to take them to just about any LFS. Most probably won't give you anything for them as they're common and breed like aquatic rabbits, but they will at least take them off your hands for you.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

most aqatic dealers will take fish if they are not currently overstocked and may even give you a credit note that you can spend on other things i did this with my silver dollars after my 150g was broken


----------

